# Ego one 1ohm coil



## ChadB (27/12/15)

Hi guys,
Got the Tron tank last week for a change in MTL (it's been great)
But the coil burnt out last night and I put in the SS coil but can't seem to get the right MTL, maybe i'm using the wrong settings? Not familiar with TC. I'm away in Cape Town in need of a throat kick and I gave my Nautilus mini to a friend 
Any vendors have stock and are open? Open to shipping.

Thanks


----------



## Andre (27/12/15)

I only use the CLR heads for HRH's atomizers. So, have about 4 of the 1 ohm commercial coils if you feel like taking a drive up to Koringberg. Otherwise you could buy a Twisp Aero coil from a Twisp kiosk.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (27/12/15)

@Andre Thanks so much for your generosity, it's the main reason I love this forum.
I'm going to use the CLR coils when I get home - just don't have any of my supplies to rebuild at the moment. 
Going to just buy a few for now. Played with the SS coil now and seems to be working a bit better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaporize.co.za (27/12/15)

We have stock and will be open this week
..

http://vaporize.co.za/?s=Joyetech+ego+one&post_type=product

Coils at the bottom of the page

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

